# Need some help recognizing this piece.



## Amon88 (Aug 19, 2010)

Does somebody know what is the name of this piece and who is the composer.

The music starts in this video at 3:25


----------



## Chris (Jun 1, 2010)

It's Liszt's Hungarian Rhapsody in B minor


----------



## Amon88 (Aug 19, 2010)

thank you very much


----------

